# primo depot to replace oral ?



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

My friend is a female fitness trainer, and she wishes to run a cycle of Primobolan, but as you might know, Primobolan oral is so damn hard to find and extremely expensive . do you think she can replace Primobolan with Primobolan depot? What would be a safe side dosage of injectable?

Any suggestions on the protocol or length?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, but I have no idea what the ideal dosage for a female would be. This, however, won't be the main problem, as I suspect that getting a rough dosage guide will be easy if she searches the internet.

The main issue she faces is making sure her primo is actually primo and not something that will cause virilization.


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> The main issue she faces is making sure her primo is actually primo and not something that will cause virilization.


 she can get her hands on the pharma grade Primobolan Depot 1 AMP 100 MG.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

In that case I'd research some dosing protocols on line and go somewhere in the middle. I suspect it'll be an expensive cycle.

Are you still in Egypt or have you moved? If I recall correctly you were moving to China for work there.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I was tempted to start primo next year . Was thinking about starting with 50 mg a week and see how it goes before I up it . People play with dosages depending on goals really

you said your friend is a trainer. Does she also wish to compete though?

Why is she thinking about running it ?

x


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> In that case I'd research some dosing protocols on line and go somewhere in the middle. I suspect it'll be an expensive cycle.
> 
> Are you still in Egypt or have you moved? If I recall correctly you were moving to China for work there.


 I am leaving Egypt to China on 14 July, regarding my old post

I decided to go with T3 + 700 test-E, I managed to lose around 8kg in 6 weeks cycle and currently tapering off the t3 with 12.5mcg a day. Also, I gained few muscles around 2kg.

Overall my experience with t3 +test-e is very positive; my only issue is my gain is too few, that's, of course, could be due to cal intake and my struggle trying to eat , or maybe because my body is so used to testosterone I been on TRT for many years now. I have been drinking monster and red bull to stretch my stomach with moderate success, in fact, I can eat around 150g chicken breast in a meal, but that takes me around an hour and a half to eat.

Also, I dropped Armidex and switched to Aromasin at 12.5mg EOD. my libido got much much better, and i feel better on it . not sure if its a good move for the long run . also i dropped Nolvadex completly. i am planning to keep the Test-e at 700 for 12 weeks overall than return to my 200-250mg a week subQ protocol . and in 3 month go T3 high test again.

You can take a look on my fitness pal records I been doing it since I started the cycle. But missed the past couple of days due to running around preparing for leaving Egypt. lots of perper works !.

I guess my greatest challenge atm is my diet; i must get more cal, push more protein and learn to master my workout exercises.

when I started t3 and test at 700mg/week things changed a big deal, I felt for the first time so great and happy; my strength went mad I almost triple my lifting weights and my LBM moved finally!!!.

am not sure which is one is the reason for that, could be the extra test or the t3 or maybe the combo as my FT3 was very low . perhaps I should start writing a diary log here, could help someone else in the same situation.

Back to my female friend cycle, no it's not that expensive cycle, 1amp is around 200le, that's under 11 USD, and 1 amp should be more than enough for two weeks [email protected] weekly . So basically 12 weeks would be 66 USD in total. That's less than the cost of one injection in the UK .

her protocol would be the following

T3 :



*DAY*​ 
*T3*​ 
*Day 1*​ 
*25 mcg*​ 
*Day 2*​ 
*25 mcg*​ 
*Day 3*​ 
*25 mcg*​ 
*Day 4*​ 
*37.5 mcg*​ 
*Day 5*​ 
*37.5mcg*​ 
*Day 6*​ 
*37.5mcg*​ 
*Day 7*​ 
*37.5mcg*​ 
*Day 8 - Day 42*​ 
*50 mcg*​ 
*Day 42 -Day 56*​ 
*12.5 mcg*​ 

Methylcobalamin 500mg weekly

Primobolan Depot 50mg weekly

HGH 1ui ed

she also was thinking of going Anavar as a preload for 4 weeks.


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

anna1 said:


> I was tempted to start primo next year . Was thinking about starting with 50 mg a week and see how it goes before I up it . People play with dosages depending on goals really
> 
> you said your friend is a trainer. Does she also wish to compete though?
> 
> ...


 Well, even that she been a trainer for almost 8 years training people all the day long 5 days a week and working out her self 5 days a week she's around 28% BF and has extremely low lean mass, in fact, she's done Dexa, and she is under minimal regarding muscle mass .

So I guess her main goal atm is to bulk up .


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

hellmr said:


> Well, even that she been a trainer for almost 8 years training people all the day long 5 days a week and working out her self 5 days a week she's around 28% BF and has extremely low lean mass, in fact, she's done Dexa, and she is under minimal regarding muscle mass .
> 
> So I guess her main goal atm is to bulk up .


 Well , food in that case should be ger main focus

primo would be the only thing I would touch after anavar and as I said start low and run for longer ( at least 8 weeks )

but that's my personal opinion

@Mayzini don't know if you have anything else to suggest?

x


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

She following TDEE by heart .with no luck .

I asked her to do thyroid panal and it returned with low ft3. Low t3. Rest are optimal. Could be related no sure ?

What do you think of preload 4 weeks var than primo? Or just var for 6 week with hgh b12 combo ? @anna1


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

hellmr said:


> She following TDEE by heart .with no luck .
> 
> I asked her to do thyroid panal and it returned with low ft3. Low t3. Rest are optimal. Could be related no sure ?
> 
> What do you think of preload 4 weeks var than primo? Or just var for 6 week with hgh b12 combo ? @anna1


 I did vitamin combos iv and I loved it

I now supplement it daily in tabs

if she's not competing , don't get impatient

pick one of the two products, anavar or primo and run for longer

after 4 th week with anavar she will start seeing real benefits. It would be a shame to discontinue on week 6

in short , if she has never done this before , try anavar at 5-10 mg for 8 weeks at least

monitor closely for side effects ( I had none at this dosage )

gh would be worth adding only if she is determined to run for long term

t3 should be monitored obviously

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Well , food in that case should be ger main focus
> 
> primo would be the only thing I would touch after anavar and as I said start low and run for longer ( at least 8 weeks )
> 
> ...


 thanks for tagging me in she sounds lean. Primo isnt a bad option for a woman but it depends on her goals. Mostly if she isnt going to compete or looking to stick figure style then VAR would be sufficient. Primo being primo is the difficulty. keep it low dose definitely not more than 50mg a week and run it max 8 - 10 weeks at a time. as i say tho goal dependent for women its a tough because you dont have a lot of choice unless you want to risk sides, even with Primo sides can catch you out so dont be tempted to run it longer IMO.


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

anna1 said:


> in short , if she has never done this before , try anavar at 5-10 mg for 8 weeks at least


 @anna1 she will start at 5mg var for a week then up it to 10 and keep it for another 7 weeks.

@Mayzini she's not competing, but as her physical appearance is part of her job she needs to get some better curves and to look more tougher, she looks super flat! As flat as marathon runner shape. She needs to bulk up mainly. I guess the primo idea would be too much headache for her, what do you think of GH with var for 8 weeks? or 8 weeks GH is not worth it?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

hellmr said:


> @anna1 she will start at 5mg var for a week then up it to 10 and keep it for another 7 weeks.
> 
> @Mayzini she's not competing, but as her physical appearance is part of her job she needs to get some better curves and to look more tougher, she looks super flat! As flat as marathon runner shape. She needs to bulk up mainly. I guess the primo idea would be too much headache for her, what do you think of GH with var for 8 weeks? or 8 weeks GH is not worth it?


 If she isnt competing of planning to then IMO steer clear of injectables for now at least.

I think Var for 8 weeks is a good starter, no need to add anything else for now, increase her carbs and see how she goes.

The GH wont do much over that duration IMO, she could throw in t3 to combat her Thyroid concerns however. lowish dose 12.5mg max I would say for the minute. Ultimately if she wants to grow she needs to eat and thats potentially where her problem is more than anything. I wont get into that as a trainer she should know more than enough to handle that side of things. I am no expert mind, my wife competed etc so have a basic understanding.


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

@Mayzini i have a question concerning the T3, I have very low ft3 and low tt3, would it be a concern to stay on 12.5 cytomel all the time and blast/ cruise it?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

hellmr said:


> @Mayzini i have a question concerning the T3, I have very low ft3 and low tt3, would it be a concern to stay on 12.5 cytomel all the time and blast/ cruise it?


 again I am not an expert I had low T3 levels, and now I pretty much run it full time with a small break per year. I feel better for it.


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

Mayzini said:


> pretty much run it full time


 would you please tell me how much is your dosage? 12.5 or full replacement 25? also why do you have small breaks is there logic behind the break? many thanks.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck in China hellmr. I've not been (I've been to Egypt) it'll be a bit of a change of culture for you I suspect


----------



## hellmr (Nov 29, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> Good luck in China hellmr. I've not been (I've been to Egypt) it'll be a bit of a change of culture for you I suspect


 Fortune favors the brave. am sure it will be a hell of a change, but I am always open for change, we only live once


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

While both oral and injectable forms of Primobolan are comprised of the same active hormone Methenolone the oral Acetate version will prove to be far less potent on a milligram for milligram basis for one simple reason.

Most all oral anabolic steroids are 17-alpha-alkylated in order to allow the hormone to survive the first pass through the liver; oral Primobolan does not possess this trait.

Due to this structural change being absent, when taken orally most of the active hormone will be destroyed before it ever enters the bloodstream; however, as the 17-aa alteration creates a toxic effect on the liver, because oral Primobolan does not carry the 17-aa trait it is not liver toxic at all.


----------

